# How good does deer antler work for slingshots?



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

I have several rubbermaid storage totes in my shed full of random deer antler I have found while in the woods or been given by friends. I just remembered it when I went out there to get the snowblower ready for tomorrow and looking through 1 of the 4 totes I see a lot of fork potential. How does the strength of it hold up?

Also, if I do make slingshots out of it how should I go about sealing them? Will Tru Oil work on antler?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Antler works very well for slingshot frames. Quite a few on the forum have used deer antler. I have used moose antler. Personally, I have never bothered sealing it.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks chuck! Was just curious before I take the dive.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

I have seen antler slings unsealed and I have seen them finished with CA glue. IF you're making a nice one, I'd take the time to learn a CA finish. It'll look great! But you should try the other options too if you have a lot to practice on.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Great, I have one that MagicTorch made and its sturdy, tough and beautiful. Go for it.


----------



## wyosasquatch (Sep 3, 2014)

Antlers can be beautiful and they are certainly strong enough for a fork.

A quick note of caution though. Wear a GOOD dust mask when working with the antler particularly when sanding. Since it is biological, it can have nasty effects on the body if inhaled. If using power tools, it will create a smell that will stick with you the rest of your life.

The other thing is that they can gum up a sanding belt quickly. The trick I have found is to use VERY light touch on power sanding and do not linger in one spot on the belt as it seems the heat generated will add to the gumming up problem.

Please note, I am not saying to avoid it, just trying to warn you of the potential hazards if you have never worked with antlers before. These are lessons learned in my own usage of antlers for various projects.

If you already knew all of this, please disregard the previous information.

Sasq.


----------

